

Fox Loses Latest Bid to Halt Dish's Place-Shifting Technology - taylorbuley
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr-esq/fox-loses-latest-bid-halt-718342

======
bitJericho
Aereo is significantly different from Dish's technology. With Dish, in the
case of "Primetime Any Time", the Hopper receiver (the DVR) receives the tv
signal and records the broadcasts from Fox and I think 3 other stations onto a
dedicated partition on it. From there, if the customer has the Sling adapter
accessory or the built in sling adapter the customer can stream any live or
recorded content to just about any internet connected device. So using Prime
Time Anytime where the commercials are skipped, and streaming the content over
the internet is pretty awesome for the DVR owner. This is all different from
Aereo which for all intents and purposes held the DVR and then streamed the
output of it to the user via the internet.

